# How does one write their degree on their cv?



## colin79ie

Silly question but,

Having recently completed an honours degree through my work, I was wondering how it is normally written into a cv, should I need to have one made up in the future. I have been fortunate enough never to have needed a cv yet so am not too clued up on their layout.

Would I write it as 'BSc (Hons.) 2.2/2.1/1.1. etc or does the numbering matter?

Any info appreciated.


----------



## truthseeker

I havent upgraded my CV in a while but currently its written as:

BSc (Hons) in Whatever Discipline
Grade : 2.1


----------



## Brendan Burgess

If you have a 2.I or better, you should put it on your CV 

So B.Sc.(Hons) to me, means a 2.II or lower. 

I have seen people writing 1.1 but , I think that is not correct. As far as I know, first class honours degrees are not further analysed. So there is no 1.II, so to speak. 

In UCD, ,and so I presume the NUI in general, the degree was a 2.II not a 2.2, but I think that is a minor point. 

Brendan


----------



## UFC

I have two or three bullet points under my degree, masters and further study stating my grade, thesis, and the awards I won.

This might seem like overkill but in my field it is important my qualifications make me stand out from the crowd.

In fact, when writing your CV and cover letter it is a good idea to constantly ask yourself if you are selling yourself as much as possible.


----------



## colin79ie

Brendan Burgess said:


> I have seen people writing 1.1 but , I think that is not correct. As far as I know, first class honours degrees are not further analysed. So there is no 1.II, so to speak.
> 
> 
> Brendan



Not sure I know what you mean here. If I have a first class honours degree do I not put it down at all or do I put BSc (Hons) xyz Grade 1.1, or first class honours?

Also, the degree I completed was new and I was the first person in Ireland to get an honours degree in the subject. Should I highlight this in my cv, possibly under achievements or is that just silly?

Apologies but I know very little about this area


----------



## MJ85

Similarly - I'm a BEng  1st class honours 
I Leave out the grade and just Leave it as BEng


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Hi 

If you have a 2.I or a First Class Honours degree you should put it down on your CV. It's a great achievement. 

What I was saying, was that it is incorrect to describe it as a 1.1 or 1.I. 

A 2.I is a "second class honours degreee, Grade I) There is also a Grade II. 

There are no grades within first class honours degrees as far as I am aware. 

Brendan


----------



## colin79ie

AH, now I understand.

I will indeed put it down.

Anyone think I should put down the fact that I was the first in the country to hold said degree and where in my cv I could put that, or would putting that in send the wrong message?


----------



## MJ85

see
http://www.euroeducation.net/prof/irco.htm
Doesn't look like an official source, but it is jogging my memory on this.  

Bachelor Degree - Honours - First Class
Bachelor Degree - Honours - Second Class Grade I
Bachelor Degree - Honours - Second Class Grade II
Bachelor Degree - General - From Pass up to Previous
Ordinary Degree - (Old Diploma Level)

I'm going to get onto my old college to clarify - amazing the important part of communicating the qualification was never on my mind, nor can I recall it ever being discussed.

Clarify the "first in the country to hold", does this mean that this was the first time this degree course was run?

I would think it imperative to put down the discipline as the a person reviewing your cv will see 'Bsc' an wonder 'in what?' if you omit.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

MJ

Good find. 

I would state a degree as follows

Bachelor of Commerce - 2nd Class Honours - Grade I 
Bachelor of Arts (History and English) 

or, possibly

B.Sc.(Pharmacy), Honours, 2.I


----------



## colin79ie

MJ85 said:


> see
> 
> 
> 
> Clarify the "first in the country to hold", does this mean that this was the first time this degree course was run?




Yes, it was the first time it was run, and I was the first to complete it in the country.


----------



## Sandals

If one graduated from Trinity, you can write TCD after the degree (as far I remember being lectured its the only uni you can do this).


----------

